
Back to Front: Rails to Facebook's Flux - nethsix
https://medium.com/p/back-to-front-rails-to-facebook-s-flux-ae815f81b16c
======
nethsix
Use Facebook's plain vanilla Flux implementation on Rails if you are worried
about specification conformance, and future support of other gem-based Flux
implementation.

